# HP deskjet 920c druckt keine pdf-datei



## landwirt99 (25. November 2010)

Guten Nabend,

ich hab folgendes Problem... Sobald ich ein PDF-Dokument drucken möchte, stürzt mein Laptop ab. 
Bei Office bzw. Internet Seiten funktioniert alles wunderbar! Aber nicht bei PDF-Dokumente 

ich hab folgenden Laptop:

HP Pavillion dv9700 Notebook PC
mit 2x2 GHZ und 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Betriebsystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit

ich bitte um jede art von Antwort... google hat zu diesen Problem auch nicht die richtigen Lösungen... 

MFG landwirt99


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

Deaktvier mal Deinen Virenscanner, vlt. übertreibt der es mit dem check der pdf?


----------



## mattinator (25. November 2010)

Was heißt "stürzt mein Laptop ab" konkret ? Vllt. hilft es, das "*Anpassen der Seitengröße*" beim Druck aus dem Adobe Reader zu deaktivieren ("*Keine*"). Betrifft das nur eine bestimmte PDF-Datei oder alle ? Kannst Du mal versuchen, die PDF-Datei an einem anderen Rechner zu drucken ? Welcher PDF-Reader ? Inzwischen gibt es ja Adobe Reader X (Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User) oder alternativ den Foxit Reader (Download: Foxit Reader 3.1.1 Build 1030 - Alternativer PDF-Betrachter - Foxit Reader, Foxitreader, PDF-Viewer, Adobe Reader). Probier mal, ob es damit geht.


----------



## landwirt99 (26. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Was heißt "stürzt mein Laptop ab" konkret ?



er friert regelrecht ein und macht nichts mehr... es kommt ein piep-ton, sobald ich eine taste drücke und dann war´s das!



mattinator schrieb:


> Vllt. hilft es, das "*Anpassen der Seitengröße*" beim Druck aus dem Adobe Reader zu deaktivieren ("*Keine*").



hilft ebenfalls nicht



mattinator schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur eine bestimmte PDF-Datei oder alle ?



betrifft alle pdf-dokumente



mattinator schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal versuchen, die PDF-Datei an einem anderen Rechner zu drucken ? Welcher PDF-Reader ? Inzwischen gibt es ja Adobe Reader X



hab auch an einen anderen rechner probiert einbandfrei.. hab auch den neusten pdf-reader drauf... treiber runter und rauf hat auch nicht geholfen... 

ich bin da echt am Ende meines Lateins!  


Edit:

durch abschalten meines Virenprogramms ebenfalls kein erfolg....


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2010)

Versuch noch mal den Foxit Reader.


----------



## landwirt99 (27. November 2010)

hilft auch nicht


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2010)

Mhm, gibt auch keinen extra Treiber von HP. Da fällt mit auch nichts weiter ein.


----------

